# pictures of your goats



## peak (Apr 27, 2009)

Am I the only one that enjoys pictures of others packgoats? I doubt it. Post your pics here for us all to enjoy....these are my best pics of my only goats (so far...probably two more coming next spring/summer). currently about 10 months old...


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello Jeff,

nice pictures.

Please don't take it wrong but from my point of view you should place the halters better. The noseband is too much down on the soft part of the nose and the neck band should be higher up towards the ears. If it won't stay there you can secure it with a small forehead strap.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

and, in addition, some of our packgoat fotos:



















more later, I have tons on my laptop that need to be uploaded.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Attached is a link to Picasa. The two bucklings in the picture are Birch and Acorn. Accordingly, Birch is the White one and Acorn is the Brown one. These pics were taken when they were just a few days old, but still remain some of my favorite pics. More Pics to come soon!
http://picasaweb.google.com/shoelessjoesweb/Goats#


----------



## 4-Hgoats (Feb 6, 2010)

Eveyones goat are very nice here! Sanhestar- I really like the coloring of your black and white goat? It is an alpine right? I saw ont that belonged to a kid at the fair, and it looked just like yours except dehorned. Everyone was stopping to look at it and I thought it was pretty cool too. I am hoping the guy that i'm getting my goats from will have a nice structured black and white one


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi,

actually he's a mix of Boer, Saanen, maybe HollÃ¤nder Schecke (a painted goat breed from the Netherlands)


----------



## 4-Hgoats (Feb 6, 2010)

Hmm. I have never heard of that netherland goay breed. Oh, I just noticed he has brown feet too! How cute!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I don't think that you will find HollÃ¤nder Schecke in the US. I'm from Germany and even here (and in the Netherlands) they are rare.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

I know this post is old but I thought I'd add couple pictures. Unfortunately my first reason for getting goats was not because I want to pack with them. I keep making mistakes...even after I decided I want to pack with couple of my goats. Anyway, I have three Boers and two Alpines. I think only one of the Alpines would make a good pack goat. The other is a shrimp...who I hope is just a slow grower.... First picture is all my goats. Second is my pack goat prospects.


----------



## tmas (Aug 1, 2013)

Well mine technically aren't "pack" goats yet, but this was their (and my) first ever goat hiking trip. Martin is the brown one, and Abe has the white spots...


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Abe's little blaze face and big speckled parachute ears remind me so much of Cuzco when he was that age! This was Cuzco right after we got him: 
View attachment 1519


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

Rufus, my packgoat, after climbing 4000' and covering 9 miles of trail. Ben Lomond Peak is the location.









Otis, teaching Chester a thing or two about crossing streams.









Festus, my 6 year old trail buddy, leading the herd...









Heading into one of the basins in the Wind River Range at 10,500 ft elevation.









All loaded up and ready to head back to the trailhead.









climbing back up to the pass...


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Nice pics, nice goats! I like Festus, (may steal the name from you also for a future packer). What kind of goat is he? Are those Kiko horns?


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks.

Festus is a Saanen/Alpine from Carolyn Eddy.


----------



## WhartonFarms (Sep 12, 2012)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice bunch of boys. 9 miles climbing with a load. I'm impressed. If the T-storms ever quit, I will be getting my boys in shape for bow season. Actually, me too! 

Char in central Oregon


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Very nice looking crew! Can't wait until all our guys are well seasoned on the trail.


----------



## WhartonFarms (Sep 12, 2012)

*packgoats*

Beautiful looking packgoats everyone.


----------



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

3 month old Aspen at the back door.


----------



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

Little goat how are you looking into the window?


----------



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

By getting up into the chair and standing on part of the table of course.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

vigilguy said:


> Rufus, my packgoat, after climbing 4000' and covering 9 miles of trail. Ben Lomond Peak is the location..


Nice...I have done this hike as I live near Ben Lomond & look at it from my deck & Kitchen every day. BEAUTIFUL views & great pics of your beautiful goats.

Anyway, your reply on this thread inspired me to start another Intro thread here.

http://www.packgoatforum.com/f9/new-inspired-northern-utah-1724/

Curious, do you live in the North Ogden area?


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

I live up near Tremonton, at the base of the Wellsville Range,


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

vigilguy said:


> I live up near Tremonton, at the base of the Wellsville Range,


Cool...not far at all. Maybe we can touch base in person some time. I don't have any goats yet (I would like to eventually have a half dozen or so.) but am on the prowl for some land on the North Bench above Weber High that needs some weed/fire control.  Then...look out. 

Take care!

TOU


----------

